

Swagapalooza (YC W10) live on Justin.tv - Alex3917
http://www.Justin.tv/swagapalooza

======
frederickcook
I'm not sure I understand what is going on here. Is there something more to
this than a bunch of guys (of questionably sound state-of-mind) pitching the
kind of crap that you end up with at the end of a conference?

I may be way off here, in which case I kind of feel like I'm on the outside of
some exclusive club.

~~~
jon_dahl
Nope, it's a conference for individuals and companies to pitch their stuff to
top bloggers. So bloggers get free stuff - books, physical products, etc. -
and in exchange, they get the opportunity to present to the kinds of folks in
a position to spread the word on their product. It's a really cool idea.

Props to the Swagapalooza guys for throwing a conference _on_ Demo Day. That's
fortitude.

~~~
jfb
It's a social hack. I think it's pretty clever.

------
jasonwilk
Yes!

